# South East Ohio waterfowl hunting



## lrobison24

Hey everyone, I am pretty new to hunting. I have been out waterfowl hunting a few times but that is up around Cleveland. I am currently at Ohio University and would like to try and hunt a little bit down here. I know Strouds Run, Burr Oak, and Forked Run all allow hunting. I am gonna try and do a little bit of scouting here coming up soon with the start of the early goose season. Does anyone have any suggestions on where my time would be best spent? Not looking for specific spots but if one place is better than the others it would be nice to know. If you have any other questions or suggestions I am open to all suggestions. Thanks for reading and good luck this season. 

Also is it legal to hunt anywhere on the Hocking River? I have heard it is legal to hunt but I'm guessing I would need permission from private land holders to do so.


----------



## wolfenstein

I believe that you can hunt anywhere on the hocking from a boat...just like fishing. Interested in finding replies to what to do if a bird falls on a bank that is private.


----------



## beaver

Legally it's the same as a wounded deer running on to the next property before expiring. You're supposed to aquire permission before recovering.


----------



## Flathead76

There is a pile of geese in the river right by campus. Figure out where they go to feed and try and get permission.


----------



## lrobison24

Thanks for the replies guys. And yeah those geese are why I asked haha I see them all the time.


----------

